# My two beautiful beautiful beautiful babies...



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Today i decided to cut you open and set you free, 
but i was too late. You are Both STUNNING, you really are. im so so sorry
i wasnt a better mum, i really am. Rest in peace in the garden, under the apple tree, and dont fight!!! i have put you together!!
Frecks is there to keep you safe.

R.I.P my little babies


WARNING PHOTOS OF DEAD GECKOS











Leo one











Leo two


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Bless they were so sweet aswell.

Im sure you will miss them but it all happens for a reason, they are in a better place! : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Chance said:


> Bless they were so sweet aswell.
> 
> Im sure you will miss them but it all happens for a reason, they are in a better place! : victory:



with frecks  (my old leo!)


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## briancook (Apr 12, 2008)

RIP lil geckos


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

aww, thats so sad x They were gorgeoous too. RIP lil ones xx


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

rip little ones u r together forever sorry for your lost lisa


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you everyone


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry for ya loss its hard to see your pet go.

One thing hun is you say you lost one befor was this with the same setup as maybe there somthing in he setup thats killing them .


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

toxic said:


> Sorry for ya loss its hard to see your pet go.
> 
> One thing hun is you say you lost one befor was this with the same setup as maybe there somthing in he setup thats killing them .


thanks
the one that died before die dof kidney faliure, she was 10
these died, as they couldnt get out of the egg.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

R.I.P little n's


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Iliria said:


> r.i.p





Reptilover said:


> R.I.P little n's


thank you


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.I.P 

Alex


----------



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

Sleep well little one's ..... xxxxx


----------

